

I was rejected by ThemeForest so I did this... - JoeyDoey
http://themesc.com/

======
prawn
Some feedback:

    
    
      - tabs should be reversed. They make no sense as is.
      - the orange down arrow top right needs to go or change. Looks like it's pointing at the tab for a reason. Nothing about the design suggests that I should interact with it to slide down a contact form, etc.
      - maybe ditch the cents on the prices, they just make the numbers look bigger.
      - you have "Terms" mixed in with side-projects in your footer; perhaps differentiate them?
      - the site is called "themeESC" in the footer, but "themEsc" in the domain and branding.
      - not sure about the gradient on the logo text. It's the only place you've used a gradient in the design (ignoring shadows).
      - the pulldown has a shadow, but the logo/mark don't.
      - if the site is about themes, put that tab before and far more prominent than 'Products'
      - sandwiches might bring a point of difference, but this section is just a load of wank (sorry to be blunt):
    

"I am fervently altruistic in my desire to serve up fun, intuitive and elegant
products that bring the humanity back to online interaction."

You really need to rework that paragraph!

Hope this helps.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Thanks for the feedback. Quite a few people have suggested rethinking the
arrow. I agree.

------
wmboy
Just some feedback, the color of your tabs should be reversed. The active tab
should match the color of the page.

~~~
jremick
I'm not sure if you know this but you can get a second opinion from another
reviewer or even request a group review (all the reviewers take a look and
come to a group decision).

~~~
ssiddharth
Yep, you can indeed ask for another reviewer. Just leave a note when you
submit.

~~~
JoeyDoey
So, resubmit it and ask for a group review? I'd be curious if anyone has heard
of an initial decision being reversed?

------
nhangen
I'm not a web developer, so I can't really offer any feedback, but I'll say
this:

I love the designs. They're quirky, and different. Too many WP themes these
days are templates of templates. At least these have some personality.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Thanks. I appreciate the kind words.

------
base
why so many webdesigners put irrelevant information in their website like "I
love sandwiches"? Is this some trend?

~~~
Pent
It was used to show some personality among the corporate copy, but it is
trend-driven now

------
PeterKneale
Its odd that you have to go back to the homepage to see the demo. On the
details page for each theme, clicking on the image should take you to the
'Demo' site. I clicked a few times before realising i had to go back to the
home page. You could also add the 'View Demo' button...

~~~
JoeyDoey
Thanks for the feedback. I whipped this site up in a day (today) so I'll go
back and tweak. However the "detail" page is actually the sort of "add to
cart" page. The intension was to shorten the funnel and have people at the
checkout page as fast as possible.

------
sandGorgon
Are you planning to do do anything other than Wordpress ?

if yes, then may I suggest Drupal. Drupal 7 is already gearing up to be an
amazing framework and it is a seriously untapped market. I have lost count of
the number of times people have asked on IRC about a Thesis like theme
framework for Drupal (Acquia is not quite it).

Another popular request is an admin theme for Drupal that is geared towards
people used to Wordpress (me included).

~~~
JoeyDoey
I've worked only very lightly in Drupal but I'd certainly consider it.

------
iuguy
I quite like it. I'm not a design guru so I'm fairly inarticulate when it
comes to suggestions, but I would suggest that your sign-up thing at the top
(that drops down) should be changed so your sign-up is on page. I imagine most
people will miss it, and it is disproportionately large when you click on it.

Screw themeforest, best of luck with the themes!

------
kloncks
Why did ThemeForest say they rejected you?

~~~
JoeyDoey
I don't actually understand why they rejected it. they already accepted the
HTML version and it's doing relatively well here
[http://themeforest.net/item/candyshoppe-web-apps-products-
an...](http://themeforest.net/item/candyshoppe-web-apps-products-and-
services/107580)

------
kingsidharth
Errr. I can see why they rejected you. Your spacing is so bad i,e, Yo don't
know how to balance and space your elements.

And armature use of colours and gradients.

~~~
mryan
I do not think that is a fair comment, nor is it constructively phrased. These
themes are equal in quality to loads of the ThemeForest templates. While not
perfect, I am not sure they should have been rejected.

OP... a big gap in the ThemeForest market is decent admin templates, which are
suitable for use in a SaaS app. There are some templates on there already, but
they leave a lot to be desired. I think there is a lot of money to be made
with themes that include:

* Landing page

* Signup/registration form

* Login form

* Standard admin template features (forms, tables, page layout examples etc)

At the moment my only option is trying to find two themes (for front and back
end) that mesh reasonably well together.

Also, an "AskHN: What do you want in a web app theme" could throw up some
useful info.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Thanks. I agree re: admin themes/ templates. I also like the "AskHN: What do
you want in a web app theme" bit. I should do that asap.

------
kmfrk
Do you serve up themes that aren't based on Wordpress? Otherwise, it makes
more sense to just mention Wordpress in one place instead of tagging
everything with it.

~~~
JoeyDoey
Well, i might roll out the HTML versions of these themes for people who don't
necessarily need WordPress and would rather build their own back end.

------
dustyreagan
Feedback: Great job not taking no for an answer, showing perseverance, and
taking the initiative to setup your own storefront. Well done!

~~~
JoeyDoey
Thanks. I figure this is as good a reason for me to step out on my own.

------
ra
Nice work but if you want to compete with Themeforest you need to solicite
other contributors

~~~
JoeyDoey
Idea wasn't really to compete with them. Just to strike out on my own. Just
needed some fuel, is all.

------
JoeyDoey
The coupon code "SINGLEPAGERS" (case-insensitive) will take 10% off each
theme.

